# kennel in MO closing ... several breeds, 2 goldens...



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

sorry, here's the link http://fayar.craigslist.org/pet/795682713.html


----------



## nolasmom (Jul 27, 2008)

Where, in MO, are these doggies?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know yet, the ad was posted in the Fayetteville Ar section of CL, I am waiting for her to email me back and hopefully I can find out


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, I counted 66 dogs on that list. A true puppy mill. I guess the good is, there will be one less puppy mill in Missouri.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Wow, I counted 66 dogs on that list. A true puppy mill. I guess the good is, there will be one less puppy mill in Missouri.


My thoughts exactly, 18 different breeds, I am thinking "doodles", "puggles" etc.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Super! None of the dogs are altered so I'm sure some or most will go to people that will continue the cycle...

Hope you can help the goldens and the Corgi!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

still haven't gotten an email back eeeerrrrg!!!!!!

on another forum we split up the breeds and all wrote emails asking for info and pics so we can get them out to breed specific rescues but none of us have heard anything, I'm so impatient!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

I'm glad you posted for help here.

When you get the info please let us know and I'll do everything I can!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

this is all I got back: 
"
Corgie  
Red White Markings F AKC APRI 2003 

Golden Retriever
Light Golden M ACA APRI 2003
Dark Golden F APRI ACA 2003"

I don't know what it means, I'm assuming those here will ... I'm replying again asking for pics and location! I'm so worried about all these dogs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I doubt you'll get pics. And make no mistake about-these dogs are for sale, not rescue or give aways. I am sure her hope is that other "breeders" will buy them.

She is telling you breed, color, sex, registering organization (AKc, UKC, APRI, and ACA). APRI and ACA are primarily used by puppy mills and commercial breeders. I imagine the date is their date of birth.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

VERY, VERY sad...


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

ok now I'm getting angry, I knew these were mill dogs and I get that she isn't all warm and fuzzy with them but I asked about pics location and temperament, here was the response :

" These are all Kennel dogs. They are not "pets" they have always been in a kennel "

yeah, something to brag about geesh, just give me the info lady!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Again, you aren't going to get that information from her and the more you persist, the more likely she will be to write you off as "one of those dog nuts." These are not pets to her, they are livestock and that is how she thinks of them. My friend who goes to the auctions really disguises herself when she talks to these people-she acts like they do, shows no emotion and doesn't even pet the dogs she is trying to buy. Anything else, and they become suspicious and will try to throw her out.

I would love to see them go to good homes or rescues, but I don't think that's going to happen unless she can't sell them or auction them off :-(


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

No I understand that totally which is why I have kept all my emails short and to the point, nothing about rescue.
My reply to her on this was "I understand this and was just asking for any additional info and your location"

I haven't mentioned why I am interested and will not ...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

People like this "breeder" just make me sick.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

nolasmom said:


> Where, in MO, are these doggies?


Did anyone find out where this place is located? Not that we (dirks) can help but I'm just curious....


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I keep asking, and her answers NEVER include anything I asked for ... I'll let you know as soon as she tells me


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

sigh, apparently I have not even been talking to the owner ... here's the latest ...

"I'm sorry I can't help you with those things, but you are welcome to call the owner. 417-350-4502"

I can't call right now, anyone else feel free and we can at least know where they are


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well that's a springfield MO area code, so that narrows it down LOL... I won't call because I'm terrible at B.S. Ha!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

no worries Andy, I can't call b/c I'm already almost in tears over this and have people about to walk in to visit any minute, lying about this would make me crack I think ...

I'm going on a transport to Springfield Sun...


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

OK the owner has been reached, she seems to have a VERY different opinion of these dogs ... on and on about how she loves them and they can only go to good homes who want pets ... she says she's "very close to Fayetteville" but that's all she would say (I'm guessing she doesn't want anyone seeing the place). She said she would talk price to individuals but would let the older ones go for free to rescues ... where should we go from here?


----------

